# Alicante - Malaga recommendations please



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The furthest we have travelled in Spain has been Marjal near Alicante.. I know the coast from France down quiet well and done most of the popular stops..
Can anyone give a few recommendations of good spots, campsites, must see etc between Alicante and Malaga (costa del sol) as I plan to make that my next mission, hopefully followed by Portugal soon.

"sits back and waits" for the power of MHF


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We love it at Cabo De Gata near Almeria not good if you want it lively but very friendly , the weather is good and the scenery is wonderfull . Its also doggy heaven .


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Nice campsite in the town of Torre del Mar on the way down to Malaga.

Regards Jo


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Calpe and Altea. Albir capblanch site is my fav.acsi discount.

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

cabby said:


> Calpe and Altea. Albir capblanch site is my fav.acsi discount.
> 
> cabby


Cheers cabby but looking further south.. Done that area lots and lots of times... Still enjoy it there but got to try new parts.. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there is Capopino, not sure if spelt correctly.

cabby


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Camping Lo Monte, Torre de la Horadada. About 1 hour south of Alicante, brand new site with great facilities, 10 min walk to beaches and marina, 10 min walk to small town that is open all year, not deserted like some of the coastal towns.
www.campinglomonte.es

Regards Tim.


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry web site is www.campinglomonte-alicante.com

Regards Tim


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

timofleeds said:


> Sorry web site is www.campinglomonte-alicante.com
> 
> Regards Tim


Thanks Tim, I just found the correct link and looks a good site..

Also. thanks to all others who have posted so far, making my list ready..


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Given today's news item regarding flash flooding in the area, I'd start off by buying a little row-boat :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Scattycat said:


> Given today's news item regarding flash flooding in the area, I'd start off by buying a little row-boat :lol:


I recently bought an apartment in Benidorm, luckily its on the fourth floor so that should be ok..!! I have heard it's been bad there...
Only came back on Wednesday..!! Just missed it..


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Tonka

M'i in benidorm now we did rain and a lot of wind late afternoon and night but awake to bright sun shine this morning, it's been nice and warm all day 23 to 25 so not bad, I stop in a nice spot on the way up from Portugal it is in Bellamadina just under the sunset beach hotel nice and quiet next to the beach part private part public.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

If you get to Malaga you can nip up into the Sierra Navadas ..out of season theres a free aire there or you can stay overnight in one of the higher carparks great if you are into walking ..also the major car makers use it for testing there new models if your interested in cars.Theres a Spanish guy in a camper ..almost perminently there he takes pic and sells them to auto mags of the new models problem is most have plastic covers over them to disguise them.
Worth a visit anyway.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Torre Del Mar. Site is virtually on the beach, town with large Mercadona supermarket around the corner. The bus into Malaga and Funguerola is about 10 minutes walk away. 

The site will be in the 2013 ACSI discount book.

Stop en route at Granada for the Alhambra.

And for Tonka..........................Benidorm is OK. No floods after heavy rain yesterday. Weather good today........................clear skies and good for swimming in 28 degrees this afternoon..


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

bktayken said:


> If you get to Malaga you can nip up into the Sierra Navadas ..out of season theres a free aire there or you can stay overnight in one of the higher carparks great if you are into walking ..also the major car makers use it for testing there new models if your interested in cars.Theres a Spanish guy in a camper ..almost perminently there he takes pic and sells them to auto mags of the new models problem is most have plastic covers over them to disguise them.
> Worth a visit anyway.


Would you have a grid reference for GPS for that location I would be interested in parking there.

Thanks Don


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Sierra Nevadas*

Hi Qnapper you will find the aire here ... 37.098750° -3.393550° as I said you can also park in the upper carparks.

Upper car park 37.093621 -3.386611

On Google earth the wagons you see are the car Co.Trailors I mentioned.. not there on street view though just a Hymer Van

Brian


----------



## Rowellskid (May 6, 2012)

Hi
Being new to motorhoming and not having ventured across the channel i am totally at a loss to understand the reference numbers you quoted.as someone who can just about manage a sat nav i assume these must be map references?
regards
rowellskid


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Sierra Nevadas*



bktayken said:


> Hi Qnapper you will find the aire here ... 37.098750° -3.393550° as I said you can also park in the upper carparks.
> 
> Upper car park 37.093621 -3.386611
> 
> ...


Brian, thank you just added it to Mrs TomTom and will visit next month as we plan a run down around that area.

Don


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Rowellskid said:


> Hi
> Being new to motorhoming and not having ventured across the channel i am totally at a loss to understand the reference numbers you quoted.as someone who can just about manage a sat nav i assume these must be map references?
> regards
> rowellskid


Rowellskid do you have a sat nav ( ie TOM TOM ) or the likes the numbers are Latitude and longditude co ordinates you input. You obviously have computor so download google Earth..you can google it to get the download link.
All you need to do is then copy and paste the numbers into the search box.
You may already know this but here goes 
To copy hold down the cursor at the start of the number move the mouse to the right still holding the button down colouring the number in blue release and then right click will give you options click on COPY .
To Paste..Go to the search box on google earth right click the mouse and select PASTE. You can do this with pics files and more 
The co ordinates need to be in the right format ..I prefer digital.
Brian


----------



## Rowellskid (May 6, 2012)

thanks very much for info brian


----------

